# 1967 GTO rear antenna hole size and location



## 67gtoconv (Jan 8, 2014)

I am installing an original rear power antenna into my 67 GTO convertible which does not have the hole already in it (It has the fixed antenna on the front fender). I have searched but can't find this info and would appreciate any info as I am now getting ready to have it painted and want to drill it now.
thanks


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I know someone that has a template for it and he would send it to you for "a few bucks".


----------



## rookie389 (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Roger I need the same template for my 66 convert. Any chance He could send it to me too? thanks Rookie389


----------



## gassman_67 (Feb 5, 2016)

I could use that template too for my 67 hardtop


----------



## GEmrsn (Aug 17, 2017)

Saw this one from a few years back... Roger that, you know of someone with a template? Had a re-pop quarter put on my 67 and the old quarter was recycled before the guy realized he lost his template to pop the hole in it.

Glenn


----------

